# FOUND UNIT! FOUND SANDI~~ OCT 6 OrlandoNEED Stud/1Br 3-4nites 1person



## TIMESHARE-HO (Oct 6, 2013)

**EMERGENCY SITUATION - NEED STUD/1BR FOR single woman.
OCT 6 FOR 3-4NITES...
Father has 24hrs.
Safe place.. Vac Village OK..

PLS CALL 904-403-7019
FOUND UNIT!! THANK U SANDI!


----------

